# Chickens and Money...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Fairly self-explanatory...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I've never actually seen a chicken vending machine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL

Give em time. It's probably in the works now.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

However you CAN get hard boiled eggs and egg of a few variety (salads etc) via vending machines. 
Yep. Give it time. There is money to be made....


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've never actually seen a chicken vending machine.


Me neither but if i'd see one i'd probably buy everything in it.😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania41806 said:


> Me neither but if i'd see one i'd probably buy everything in it.😂


LOL They call that chicken math.


----------

